# Bus passenger beheaded on Canada Prairies



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Bus passenger beheaded on Canada Prairies*
*Reuters Canada - 44 minutes ago*
WINNIPEG, Manitoba (Reuters) - A man sleeping on a Greyhound bus as it rolled across the Canadian Prairies was killed and decapitated by his seatmate on Wednesday night, other passengers who were on the bus told media on Thursday.
Decapitation reported aboard Greyhound in Manitoba Canada.com
Witness: Man beheaded on Greyhound bus Edmonton Sun


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Canada's draconian gun laws really helped in this instance.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> Canada's draconian gun laws really helped in this instance.


so did their emasculated men


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Holy cow batman!


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

What is with some departments wearing body armor that normally would be worn under the uniform shirt, over the uniform shirt? I'm not talking about heavy SWAT team type body armor either.


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

What is it about people posting something completely off topic....? j/k

The vests you are talking about are not concealble, they are designed to be worn over the uniform. Chicago wears a form fitting version that looks like their uniform shirt, as does Rockland, MA I beleive. Tuscon AZ and some other agencies out west are wearing the more "tactical" style vests over their uniform shirts. I read an article recently that said that the U.S. is kinda of a hold out on concealable vests, the most PD's across the globe wear them over the uniform. Not sure which is better.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Awesome! Totally awesome!
Somebody tell Diane Feinstein to ban "rambo knives"


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

TORONTO - A 40-year-old man who witnesses said stabbed and beheaded the man sitting next to him on a Greyhound bus in Canada has been charged with second-degree murder, police said Friday. Vince Weiguang Li, of Edmonton, Alberta, was due to appear in court later Friday, said Sgt. Brian Edmonds.Authorities have not released the victim's name but The Canadian Press said friends had identified him as Tim McLean, a 22-year-old carnival worker.

Police arrest Canadian bus attack suspect

By Rob Gillies

The Associated Press

TORONTO - A 40-year-old man who witnesses said stabbed and beheaded the man sitting next to him on a Greyhound bus in Canada has been charged with second-degree murder, police said Friday.
Vince Weiguang Li, of Edmonton, Alberta, was due to appear in court later Friday, said Sgt. Brian Edmonds.
Authorities have not released the victim's name but The Canadian Press said friends had identified him as Tim McLean, a 22-year-old carnival worker.
William Caron, 23, said McLean was quiet, though he liked to socialize with friends. He was small - about 5-foot-4 and 130 pounds - and tended stayed away from a fight, Caron said.
"From what I hear, this other guy is three times his size," Caron said. "All the time I've known Tim, he's never been the type of guy to get into a fight with. He always kept to himself when there's strangers around."
Witnesses said the victim was stabbed dozens of times in the Wednesday night attack aboard the bus as it traveled a desolate stretch of the TransCanada Highway about 12 miles from Portage La Prairie, Manitoba.
They said the attacker then severed his seat mate's head, displayed it and then began cutting up the body.
Garnet Caton, who was sitting just one seat in front of them, said the suspect had been on the bus about an hour. He initially did not sit near the victim but changed seats after a rest stop. Caton said he did not hear the two speak to each other before the attack.
"We heard this bloodcurdling scream and turned around, and the guy was standing up, stabbing this guy repeatedly," Caton said.
Caton said the driver stopped the bus when he became aware of the attack and passengers raced off. A short while later, Caton said he re-boarded along with the bus driver and a trucker who had stopped to see what was happening.
He said the suspect had the victim on the floor of the bus and "was cutting his head off" with a large hunting knife.
"When he was attacking him, he was calm," said Caton. "There was no rage or anything. He was just like a robot stabbing the guy."
The attacker turned toward them and the three men quickly left the bus, blocking the door as the attacker slashed at them through an opening. Caton said the driver disabled the vehicle after the attacker tried to drive it away.
As the three guarded the door with a crow bar and a hammer, the attacker went back to the body and calmly came to the front of the bus to show off the head, Caton said.
Greyhound spokeswoman Abby Wambaugh said there had been 37 passengers aboard, many watching a movie when the violence erupted. She called the attack tragic but isolated.

Information From: AP Wire Service


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

rg1283 said:


> What is with some departments wearing body armor that normally would be worn under the uniform shirt, over the uniform shirt? I'm not talking about heavy SWAT team type body armor either.


 They're called exterior vest carriers. Many wear them for the sole purpose of not getting their vest all clammy during their shift, while others sport them for the "cool tactical look". 
 
This exterior carrier is by far the most popular in my neck of the woods:
 
http://www.pointblankarmor.com/R20D.asp# 
 
I've also see this one, as well:
 
http://www.galls.com/style.html?assort=general_catalog&style=BP284
 
The latter looks much more professional, but I've only seen a handful of them worn. 
 




mpd61 said:


> Awesome! Totally awesome!
> Somebody tell Diane Feinstein to ban "rambo knives"


I think that would have to result in a...









Disclaimer: the above post regarding cunt punting Feinstein was intended for entertainment purposes only.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

It's tough to get "ahead" in Canada huh? I hope no one "lost their head" in the process. Some passengers are "head and shoulders" above the rest. Eh? eh?
Sorry, it's Monday.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

That sick son of a bitch started eating the victim after he beheaded him.. WTF!

http://www.cnn.com/2008/CRIME/08/02/canada.bus.stabbing.ap/index.html?iref=24hours


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I just can't even imagine what would make a person do that. What was he thinking. You have to have some predisposition for violence. Do they even have to question that he needs a phych eval. This is just horrific and unimaginable.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I dont know about you guys , but nothing makes me feel better after a long bus ride then getting a little head...


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

You have issues Sean


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

If this doesn't constitute 1st degree murder in Canada, what does?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

CivilServiceNO1Fan said:


> If this doesn't constitute 1st degree murder in Canada, what does?


Using a gun to defend your home


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Really, he must have thought about it the whole hour he was on the bus. He should be a candidate for a full frontal lobotomy. Like my dad used to say, once an animal has a taste for blood it's no good anymore.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

*And in a related story....*

*After beheading in Canada, Greyhound pulls 'bus rage' advertisement*

7:25 AM Thu, Aug 07, 2008 | Permalink | Comments (0) 
*Posted by: PE News*








*The Associated Press*​
After a passenger was beheaded and cannibalized in Canada, Greyhound decided to pull this ad from its promotions campaign.​
Greyhound has scrapped an ad campaign that extolled the relaxing upside of bus travel after one of its passengers was accused of beheading and cannibalizing another traveler.
*The ad's tag line was "There's a reason you've never heard of 'bus rage.'"*
Greyhound spokeswoman Abby Wambaugh said Wednesday a billboard and some tunnel posters near a bus terminal in Toronto are still up and would be removed later in the day.
"Greyhound knows how important it is to get these removed and we are doing everything possible," Wambaugh said. "This is something that we immediately asked to be done last week, realizing that these could be offensive."

Full article: http://www.beloblog.com/Pe_Blogs/news/digest/2008/08/after-beheading-in-canada-grey.html

*Hmmmm, they realized these adverts COULD BE offensive? Gee, how long did it take highly paid marketing people to figure that out? *


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

CANADA SUCKS!!! They think they are head and shoulders above the rest :-D opps

click


even funnier


----------

